# Photo review of the new Hamilton Pan Europ (pics heavy !)



## Mark5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone !

Here's a quick photo review of my newly bought Hamilton Pan Europ.

Let's unpack the beast :


















Even the watch box have a really vintage look :


































































A close-up of the really nice deployant clasp :

































And of course, some wristshots :

































Although this watch is quite large with it's 45mm case, it's a pretty nice fit on my 18 cm wrist.
Surprisingly, it even looks smaller than a 43 Pan like watch.

Greeting from France !
Now guys, show me yours


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats. I wish they made this watch at 42mm. 45mm is way too big. Enjoy it. Nice pictures also.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! very nice. Congrats. You must be one of the first on this forum toget one.


----------



## aban01 (Nov 7, 2008)

very nice. Congrats


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Stunning timepiece, congratulations ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gearboy702 (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mark5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

I must admit that so far, this is my favorite Hamy among the four I already own.
And as I previously said, I'm really stunned by the way the huge case look so nice on my wrist.
There must be some magic behind all this.

Oh, and one more thing : the strap is really nice too. It's just a perfect match with the watch.
At first, I tought I would try it on a mesh, but now, I think it will stay on this beautifull racer strap.

Cheers everyone,
Pascal.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

This is such a beauty and nice movement. No one mentioned something about the movement wich is pretty nice though is based on 7753.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

That is a beautiful reincarnation of a Hammy classic. Thanks for posting the pic. Congrats and enjoy, Pascal.


----------



## Nika64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Beautiful watch, congrats!!


----------



## echo.he (Sep 6, 2011)

It's really beautiful! I love it!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I like it too. I love the simple, all rectangular hands and its overall good legibility. In the near future, let us know how good it keeps time.

heb


----------



## NicoAlonso (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats from your spanish cousin 1523:


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool. Enjoy.


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome piece.


----------



## Stephanos (May 11, 2010)

That is amazing. And great value for money. Lovely watch. I'm jealous


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine should be arrive this coming Monday. Thanks for the pics!

Have a 22mm Omega Mesh waiting for it. :-!

Sean


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

How much are these currently going for??


----------



## SJX (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats! Hope to get mine soon.


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow!:-!


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Have it, Omega Mesh will not fit. Unbeknownst to me, it uses curved springbars to accomodate short lugs, which is a trade off, it wears smaller than you'd expect given the short lugs, but getting a bracelet on it will prove challenging at best.








Love the radial brushing on the face of the case (starburst), to me this is the hallmark of this style case. Dial is a lovely shade of blue and the bezel insert matches it well. The bezel does turn unidirectionally with light effort, feels like 60 clicks. Lume is minimal, hour/minute hand and hour markers, none on chrono hands or bezel.

Overal quite pleased with it and looking forward to figuring out a perfect strap for it.

Sean

Ps. If anyone at Hamilton's reading...if you follow this up w/ a GMT tribute akin to the Pan Europ 707 I'd be inclined to pick that up too, especially if you do a bracelet for it that will fit the 1971. ;-)


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Placed on a N.O.S. perforated tropic 22mm curved end that I shaved the curved ends on.


----------



## atexchad (Sep 16, 2011)

I have my first Hammy with the same movement. Just arrived today. I am noticing a very jumpy second hand, almost like it is shaking. Not nearly as smooth as other watches. Does yours do the same? Beautiful watch btw. I want one!


----------



## atexchad (Sep 16, 2011)

How long was the original strap? Was it a tight fit?


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great. Cant wait to see one in person.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

This is one of the best looking watches I've ever seen! I would buy one, but I really like watches 42-43mm.


----------



## tantor67 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow best looking Hamilton out there right now


----------



## bpsintl (Aug 5, 2011)

I have this watch and the strap it comes on is fantastic. Not sure why you would want to change it to the one you pictured....


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

bpsintl said:


> I have this watch and the strap it comes on is fantastic. Not sure why you would want to change it to the one you pictured....


While the OEM Tissot inspired Rally strap is 'nice', I don't believe it to be historically correct for the watch. many of the originals are on various tropic rubber straps now but the selction of 22mm tropic straps is pretty narrow.

A 707 GMT: http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/hamilton/707/71_3.jpg

A 703: http://www.watchestobuy.com/images/HamiltonChronoMaticPanEurops.JPG

both on Tropic's.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Cowbiker said:


> While the OEM Tissot inspired Rally strap is 'nice', I don't believe it to be historically correct for the watch. many of the originals are on various tropic rubber straps now but the selction of 22mm tropic straps is pretty narrow.
> 
> A 707 GMT: http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/hamilton/707/71_3.jpg
> 
> ...


I love that watch. It is not a Tropic, but how about a blue Isofrane? Both are very 70s inspired.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Cowbiker said:


> While the OEM Tissot inspired Rally strap is 'nice', I don't believe it to be historically correct for the watch. many of the originals are on various tropic rubber straps now but the selction of 22mm tropic straps is pretty narrow.
> 
> A 707 GMT: http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/hamilton/707/71_3.jpg
> 
> ...


Well, a N.O.S. big hole tropic with an Acier buckle swapped from an N.O.S. SWISS Tropic and...I'm Strap Happy with the Pan Europ.


----------



## Vidican Madalin (Nov 13, 2011)

Greetings from cousin 790.....from Romania!!


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Perfect size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Just an awesome watch - that strap is perfect. Kudos to Hamilton for such an awesome design, and I love the large size!


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

One of my favourite Hamiltons!! Beautiful.


----------



## jwhidden (Feb 16, 2007)

Duder said:


> How much are these currently going for??


I see them on-line for under $1,200. Quite a nice watch, love the retro look...


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

This watch is so worth the price. It's definitely on my list of near future acquisitions!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

jwhidden said:


> I see them on-line for under $1,200. Quite a nice watch, love the retro look...


Definitely not the 2011 blue dial limited edition (they sell used for close to original msrp), but you can certainly find the 2012 silver and black versions from gray market dealers for $1,200 or so.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

I don't usually like Tachy's but this one's done classy!


----------



## Chicawolverina (Jul 4, 2009)

It's on the cartooney side of being over sized, over weighted. It's a lovely piece, really lovely and practical at 40 mm. Also, the back should be windowed for viewing the movement.


----------



## alexstraza (Nov 19, 2014)

What I remember about this one when I tried it on is how amazingly perfect it fit my wrist. The strap was also very soft and comfy.


----------

